# question on possible value ?



## Dewfus (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Dewfus (Dec 18, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 215813View attachment 215814View attachment 215815View attachment 215816


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Common i am pretty sure. Coreya would know as well as others. Hey buddy how you doing. Snowing now here . Ground is rock-hard!  Not much digging. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya (Dec 19, 2020)

Sorry my old eyes cant see that small of a picture, the first 3 look pretty common but would have to see better larger pics to tell.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

coreya said:


> Sorry my old eyes cant see that small of a picture, the first 3 look pretty common but would have to see better larger pics to tell.


Not old- wise eyes.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

All common,keep canning, haha


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> All common,keep canning, haha


Dewey is a night digger so I gotta hand it to him that he can even see, let alone dig and find anything. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Really the dude digs at night??????


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> Really the dude digs at night??????


Work all day up all night usually weekends i believe. He has heart I got to say. I would break a leg. I have seen the woodland dump he digs. Lot of steep hills. He must know it like the back of his hand. He goes with his buddy so it must be safe enough. I like day time digs. If I am hitting em it is hard to leave and have stayed more times and time than I should have. I then stumble around in the dark back to the car.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Use to dig ,too old now. Still love watching stuff on Youtube.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> Use to dig ,too old now. Still love watching stuff on Youtube.


 Some days I dig a good nap. Oh yea digger Dave b and family, creek diggers, etc I watch every video that is To many to mention. I just hit 56 so I have a few good years left.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

63


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Been buying and selling bottles for 45 years.Just sold a rare Canadian ginger beer for 5000.00 on maple leaf Auctions about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> Been buying and selling bottles for 45 years.Just sold a rare Canadian ginger beer for 5000.00 on maple leaf Auctions about 6 weeks ago.


Wow! 5G must have been super rare...you collect mostly Canadian bottles.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Only Ontario.Torpedoes are world wide.But only vert early. The Hamilton Patent torpedoes are crazy money 4000.00 Plus


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

I will look them up. Thank you so much for your response.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Some days I dig a good nap. Oh yea digger Dave b and family, creek diggers, etc I watch every video that is To many to mention. I just hit 56 so I have a few good years left.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I worked in construction all my life and still have a lot more energy than most guys I meet half my age. I will stop when I'm dead. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

